# Помогите определиться.



## arx61 (22 Янв 2017)

Доброго времени суток, дорогие форумчане. Попытаюсь быть кратким.Продается баян.Новый. Написано"Мелодия" в объявлении. Как-то не нашел ничего похожего в сети(тут уже готов тапки ловить). Фото с сайта только одно. Продавец не нашел паспорт (получил баян в подарок). Пожалуйста , поделитесь, если кто-нибудь что-либо об этом девайсе знает. Буду благодарен. Спасибо заранее.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2017)

http://dynatone.ru/info999008975


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2017)

arx61 (22.01.2017, 21:41) писал:


> получил баян в подарок


Теперь он знает врага в лицо 

Друг такого не подарит...


----------



## avm (22 Янв 2017)

Инструменты производства "ОВК Мелодия" на форуме уже упоминали:   
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/cat-drugievoprosyi/topic-5702.html


----------



## arx61 (22 Янв 2017)

avm писал:


> Инструменты производства "ОВК Мелодия" на форуме уже упоминали:
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/cat-drugievoprosyi/topic-5702.html


Прочитал. Сайт посетил. Сомнения отпали (они были, когда продавец озвучил вес- 8кг с чехлом). Но проблема все равно остается. Хороший (не требующий оперативного вмешательства) цельнопланочный, готовый баян. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся. Модератор может закрыть тему, т.к. "врагов" мне не надо.


----------



## jem (23 Янв 2017)

ОВК Мелодия и Farinelli, одно и тоже.(только шильдики разные)Китайский ширпотреб, не советую.


----------

